# Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager Update Issues – For OS X  Users



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are an *OS X  user* and are having issues* Updating to the new LRCC *app, Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution.  Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread


----------



## camner (May 2, 2015)

I had a small problem with installing the new CC, having to sign out and sign back in to CC to get LRCC to work.  After that I thought all was fine and good, because I was able to install and use LRCC without a problem.

A few days later, I have noticed a couple of anomalies.  

First, the Creative Cloud icon in the menu bar is almost always greyed out (it seems to show black at least some of the time, but only inconsistently).  However, even when grey I can click on it and it does drop down correctly and shows my apps as up to date (I was able to install 6.0.1 yesterday).

Second, the history is far out of date.  It shows the recent update of LRCC to 6.0.1 (22 hours ago) and then the next entry is listed as 372 days ago (Photoshop CC), which is WAY out of date!  There have been many other updates since then.

It isn't clear that anything is failing to work correctly, however.


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2015)

camner said:


> I had a small problem with installing the new CC, having to sign out and sign back in to CC to get LRCC to work.  After that I thought all was fine and good, because I was able to install and use LRCC without a problem.
> 
> A few days later, I have noticed a couple of anomalies.
> 
> ...


I usually keep the Apps tab open and not the Home tab.  On my iMac, I see the same thing as you.  My most recent entry is a Behance follower that is 17 days old My App installs report PhotoshopCC installed 372 days ago.   On my rMBP, everything is up to date as you would expect showing LR2015 10 days ago etc.  The Adobe CC App Manger stores it's information in a local database file.  It may be now referencing an old copy of that file. This is probably an Adobe CC App Manager bug or glitch  and should be reported.


----------



## Dennis R (Jun 17, 2015)

The CC Application Manager won't start, all that appears is the spinning timer.   If I click on the settings downarrow, help and open in window options seem active although clicking on them does nothing.   The quit option is grayed out.   Any thoughts?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

What version are you running (current version is 2.11.110).  Since updating I've noticed some flakiness too.

If you have to Force Quit the app and reboot the computer.


----------



## Dennis R (Jun 17, 2015)

I am running the same version as you 2.11.110.    It is now working.    Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2015)

Dennis R said:


> I am running the same version as you 2.11.110.    It is now working.    Thank you.


Ah-hh!  Glad to see that I haven't lost that magic touch.


----------



## camner (Jun 18, 2015)

FWIW, Adobe Application Manager wouldn't update LRCC or Photoshop CC though it did say that there were updates to install.  I had to log out and log back into my Adobe account.  Another oddity was that before the logout/login process  there was an Adobe icon (not the Application Manager icon but the outline "A" from long ago indicating that some part of of CS needed updating) with a "2" over it (indicating 2 times to update), something I've never seen before with CC.  After the logout/login process the "A" icon was still there, but Adobe App Manager did update LRCC and Photoshop and then the "A" disappeared.  So, a big flakey, but all good in the end.  (It didn't occur to me to ask Cletus for his magic touch...perhaps then everything would have worked itself out without my intervention! :hail


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2015)

Since the initial flurry of issues is now over, we're closing this thread.  If you're still having issues, please feel free to start a new thread about your problem.


----------

